# pan covers



## duckster34 (Dec 4, 2005)

just wondering what everyone uses for pan covers. i myself use screen door material, makes the whole inside of the trap the pan. any portion of a toe, foot, etc inside the jaws and you got him. the screen wire snakes when pressure is applied and pulls the pan down. great pan cover.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

i just cover the pan with wax paper or even a big leaf.


----------



## dannylilly (Dec 26, 2005)

i cut up olid blue jeans for pads


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i don't use pan covers... set a hair trigger and use a wad of grass under the pan... it will keep the covering dirt out from under the pan and the grass has plenty of give... and easier than carrying covers.

:sniper:


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

coffee filters, And some traps polyfill under the pans :beer:


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I use waxed paper or leaves in dirt. Plastic wrap in the snow.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Do you need a trap cover, i mean do they help enough that i should make a couple for my traps?


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

They keep the dirt from falling under the pan. If dirt gets under the pan it keeps the trap from firing or makes it fire slowly.


----------



## duckster34 (Dec 4, 2005)

hey aylor 70, the reason i use the pan covers that i do is because it makes the whole inside of the trap the pan not just the pan alone, helps to keep dirt from under the pan. it fires better for me and use them on every trap i set. i use screen wire like they use on screen doors that go on house's. just cut it to fit the trap you are using. i use #3 and #1.75's works great-later duckster


----------

